# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Jump to Solar

## kyratshooter

After spending a bit of time on the roof last month, and after clearing a couple of trees, I have decided to take the plunge and install a couple of the 45w solar panel kits from Harbor freight on the roof after I get the whole thing redone next spring.

As usual, there are hundreds of positive and negative reviews of the HF gear, and I realize it is limited, simple and not able to fully power my home.  

*Has anyone here had any actual experience with these units?*

I simply want a power source to recharge my cordless tools continuously and run a few 12v lights in the house during emergencies.  

I already own a couple of deep cycle batteries and a 1200w inverter for the occasional plug in power tool, but my small generator will power those if long periods of use are needed.  So hopefully all I will need to purchase is the panels and some wiring.

----------


## finallyME

Didn't Rick get those?

I have been looking at them.

----------


## Fixit

Don't waste your money ! Those panels are junk. After a few month you will have lost a 3rd of your watts output . Take a look at these guy for your panel.
http://sunelec.com/solar-panels

----------


## hunter63

Got that kit for Harbor Freight w/inverter splitter and "stuff" as a gift
Still in the box.....will have to let you know.

----------


## Rick

I did install one. Can't say I've been disappointed but my expectations weren't high either. I installed it just to keep some radios topped off and to keep a 12V battery charged. That's it. If something happened to commercial power and my genny then I can charge cell phones, etc. But if something that bad happens my cell phone is probably the least of my worries. 

Here's a review on it. Scroll down to post 19. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=Watt+Solar

----------


## kyratshooter

I am looking for exactly the same thing. 

I am not interested in buying individual parts and putting a complicated system together or in selling power back to the utility company.

I just want to keep power tools topped up and a deep cycle charged for emergency use that will replenish itself daily.

----------


## Rick

If I had it to do over again I would probably go with an AGM battery. I picked up a deep cycle that was pretty cheap but I think AGM would give better service. Just a thought.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Nothing against Rick  those panels belong on the ground. The latest ones deliver higher watts, latest generation, much has changed - before starting any project please have a winded discussion with a local professional, that has more than a few years putting them on a roof.....

FYI I made my first solar panel powered GE AM radio in 1970.... I have designed a 6 ounce solar panel system for backpacks that delivers a 1 amp service. I am not even close to what the military use, I hear its 4 oz and more than 1 amp...Before you do this get the scoop on the best mount system.

That's  from the heart.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-KYOCERA...-/311319459695


OK here is really what you need to know about panels...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazuo_Inamori 

Kazuo looked at panels and he was very smart. He looked at the manufacture and the quality and discovered that if the electron lines that conduct the electricity was smaller finer and closer together than current tech... they would be better than what we were buying... do you want to by a VW or a BMW or a Porsche? He made billions on this small fact.


do your homework..... don't take my word, just get the facts.... please.

----------


## walks.in2.trees

HF doesn't exactly have the best rep for quality products. Most of it is seconds, and while some defects might be purely cosmetic, others can mean you wasted your money. I bought a ring roller from them that rolls giant corkscrews instead of rings... Because one of the rollers is out of true just a tiny bit. I made it work, but not without a lot of frustration

Sent from my SGP561 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

You could have always sent it back....just sayin'.

----------


## kyratshooter

I read the link and although KAZUO seems like a real nice fellow there is nothing there about a solar panel kit that that costs me only $139 and will charge my battery. 

And buying a used solar panel does not provide me with the wiring kit, the charge control module the splitter or lights and I can not go down the street and pick up the panels, they have to be shipped.   

And after dealing with HF for twenty years I do realize there are issues with QC in some products.  That is why they have a liberal return policy.   I just can not for the life of me see how a bad ring roller transfers to the solar panel kit I asked about or answers my original question.

----------


## hunter63

Have dealt with HF for a lot of years, as well......generally had good luck with their products....or they made it right.

You have to wonder why they would include a spare set of brushes for some of their power tools???

If you have a job to do once....will be just fine for 1/3 the money.

If you need a to use it everyday, buy the best you can afford.

----------


## Coppercup

I started with these when they first came out years ago out of curiosity as much as anything. Cheap cost was a factor also, I wanted to see what they could do for the money.
I have been setting up smaller solar electric systems for years, since the early 80's. My advice to you is to buy a unit and work with it. You will learn a lot of things and that is
as much of a value as the unit itself. Are they reliable, sort of. If they fail early, Harbor Freight will usually make it right. Nothing about solar electricity is Plug-n-Play without thought, despite what manufacturers would tell you. The value of this unit is the experience and learning you will receive in setting it up and using it. Lots of people spend more than this unit costs on one day at the gun range or ski slope. Experience lasts a long time and is transferable to a degree, your children (if you have any) can learn at the same time.

"I simply want a power source to recharge my cordless tools continuously and run a few 12v lights in the house during emergencies."

This being the case, you MIGHT end up buying two units to make this happen. Do it, you won't regret it at this cost point, and you will learn a lot. 

Just my two pennies worth.

----------


## hunter63

Cuppercup.....
Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....
There is a intro section if you would care to say Hello to all....at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

I do agree with you assessment of the into to solar......gotta start some where.

Many times well meaning "experts" jump in with advice involving spend a lot more money as a start up....and as true as the "get what you pay for", does apply in most cases.....the HF "entry fee".....will give some one an idea what they REALLY want or need.....but at  a low cost.
Good post.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

The systems you see on the big houses took advantage of a tax incentive to reduce our need for energy. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
When the power fails on the grid most of these homes go dark. A few spent the extra money and loaded up  on a 
bank of batteries. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now lets be honest - batteries in a basement is not a wise idea with all the gases that vent. 

These systems were behind the wall at Circuit City to keep the lights on in the dungeon, of the store I worked at.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So the most important thing to think about is - what do you want to power when the power fails? and for how long? How many days of light vs bad weather do you have? Solar may not be the best thing if you live in Buffalo NY for example. You have to store enough energy to make it thru 5+ days of bad weather. You have to be able to knock the snow off the panels. It's never about fussing around with a toy and trying to make it work for your needs. Once you figure that out ... the rest is easy. And no I am not an expert.  I have four years of education of electronics.  I have worked with real Hi watt panels, built battery banks that filled a garage, and solar power heated a 4x25 foot above ground pool, well into late fall and early spring.

I still have that 4x20 water heater still in the basement.

----------


## Rick

We had commercial battery banks in many of our buildings' basements for years and never had a problem with them. Even if they weren't in a basement they were always in an enclosed battery room. This was similar to a typical setup for us. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

I've been wanting to try the harbor freight panels for the same reason as Krat, one of these days.

----------


## Ralph Rotten

> The systems you see on the big houses took advantage of a tax incentive to reduce our need for energy. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> When the power fails on the grid most of these homes go dark. A few spent the extra money and loaded up  on a 
> bank of batteries. 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Now lets be honest - batteries in a basement is not a wise idea with all the gases that vent. 
> 
> ...



That's a really beautiful little setup there. 

Avoid Harbor Freight.  They sell crap

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well those pics are from different set ups and I have one here without the solar panels to run the internet & lights without street power for hours on a single 12 marine battery.... See above questions and I really am here to help.

----------


## Rick

The one I have from Harbor Freight is just fine.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> The one I have from Harbor Freight is just fine.


Serious - its not personal, we have made similar decisions. I am sharing with the group that a 140 watt panel at 35 % efficiency may fit the needs better and in the long run might fit the budget better, and I have no vested interest. If I was going to wire up a camper I would put two to three in parallel and have an adjustable frame so I don't have to mount it on the roof. Something I have observed on the beach.

----------


## james1313

I have been using Harbor Freight system for 3 years now You wont have alot of power but if it is just you and you us the power as needed then you will enjoy it and have what you need and want

----------

